# Immigrating to Canada



## Philly74 (May 11, 2011)

Can anyone help with transferring from a UK police force to Vancouver?


----------



## hughm (May 13, 2011)

Philly74 said:


> Can anyone help with transferring from a UK police force to Vancouver?


Have you tried contacting the BC State police directly to see if they have any transfer programme or what additional training and qualifications you may need in Canada?


----------



## Philly74 (May 11, 2011)

Hughm

Thanks. Only been in touch with VPD but will try BC too. Do you know anything about VPD or any such force?


----------



## hughm (May 13, 2011)

Philly74 said:


> Hughm
> 
> Thanks. Only been in touch with VPD but will try BC too. Do you know anything about VPD or any such force?


Hi Philly, sorry I don't habe any specific knowledge, but what I have noticed is the following.

1 - Canada has LOADS of immigrants and they factor this in. I would be surprised if the VPD website or the BC police force site did not have a section dealing with newcomers joining the force

2 - The UK and Canada have a number of reciprocal arrangements in place, there may well be something in your line of work.

Having said that, the quickest easiest way to get an answer to your question is to go straight to the source and ask.

Best of luck, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Firstly there is no such thing as a BC POLICE FORCE. Some municipalities have their own police forces but the wider BC it's the RCMP. As regards the Vancouver police there is no such thing as a transfer from UK police. You will require to apply to VPD, just like all others.


----------



## Philly74 (May 11, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Firstly there is no such thing as a BC POLICE FORCE. Some municipalities have their own police forces but the wider BC it's the RCMP. As regards the Vancouver police there is no such thing as a transfer from UK police. You will require to apply to VPD, just like all others.


Thanks Auld, that's what I know! U seem to have abit of knowledge here. Surely there has been transfers from UK to VPD in the past and it would be nice to get in touch with some of them to talk about their experience if you know of anyone. If not, do u know how long the application process takes ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Philly74 said:


> Thanks Auld, that's what I know! U seem to have abit of knowledge here. Surely there has been transfers from UK to VPD in the past and it would be nice to get in touch with some of them to talk about their experience if you know of anyone. If not, do u know how long the application process takes ?


I don't know about previous transfers (if any) inti the VPD. I have seen no posts of any kinds in this regard. The Calgary police force has hired former UK police officers but that's the only one I've heard of. As far as VPD I think all you can do is download its application form and submit it. I believe you will be treated as a brand new recruit and have to undergo all the necessary physical tests etc.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

*There are NO states in Canada!*



hughm said:


> Have you tried contacting the BC State police directly to see if they have any transfer programme or what additional training and qualifications you may need in Canada?


BC is a province, not a state, there are NO states in Canada. With that out of the way, there are lots of expats on police forces in BC, you can tell by their accent,
how they got the job is another question. Most smaller cities and area's are covered by the RCMP, but alot of cities have their own, Vancouver, New Westminter, Delta, Victoria, Oak Bay, just to name a few, and most of them will have a website with a link for recruiting. If you have a specific ciity/area in mind, Goggle their police dept and see if it says RCMP or not.


----------



## Philly74 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks very much! I appreciate that info


----------



## hughm (May 13, 2011)

kimo said:


> BC is a province, not a state, there are NO states in Canada. With that out of the way, there are lots of expats on police forces in BC, you can tell by their accent,.


Sorry, new in town and still getting used to things.


----------



## Philly74 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Kimo & Auld Yin


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi I am now in Vancouver and was a met police officer. Vpd are not recruiting at the moment and have disbanded their recruitment team as since the Olympics recruitment they have enough people. Each part of metro Vancouver has it's own force so there might be openings elsewhere. Not sure about other provinces but you cannot transfer to bc as a police officer as it's not a job on the list or a provincial shortlist. Also not sure of your experience but I was told when I met vpd that I would start again as a cadet and beat officer so back to basic training. Not a problem for me but might be for you. Sorry to be a bearer of bad news but look outside vpd and there might be something. For RCMP you need to be a citizen as well so no luck there.


----------



## dcraig (May 14, 2011)

*There are 2 VPD's in BC*



Philly74 said:


> Can anyone help with transferring from a UK police force to Vancouver?


Is it Vancouver specifically that you want come to, or just southwest BC in general?
And FYI, Victoria, the capital of BC, which is on Vancouver Island, is the oldest police dept west of Ontario. and also goes by VPD.


----------



## Philly74 (May 11, 2011)

Davidhudson- how long are you in Vancouver? Did you join VPD? What other metro VPD forces are there? I know RCMP require citizenship so that's ruled out.


----------



## Philly74 (May 11, 2011)

dcraig- thanks. BC is ideally where I want as I have family living there but may have to look further afield. I'll look into Victoria. Apart from RCMP, VPD , which forces are there in the vicinity of Vancouver?


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Been in van for a month am looking for other work so not in vpd. There is west van police, port moody. North shore is the RCMP but nobody seems to be hiring officers at the moment.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the truth is that Canadian police forces, in general, do not have problems with recruitment, hence no need to go overseas for hiring.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

That's a fair point and why would they but my local experience is that they are not hiring at the moment and I am talking as someone here not looking for a sponsored move.


----------



## Siouxie (May 16, 2011)

There is a forum on a website called blueline .ca which is for police officers and would-be police officers. There is a specific sub forum for applicants... it may be of help to have a look on there, as there seems to be quite a few people seeking the same thing.


----------



## Philly74 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Siouxie. I'll have a look


----------

